

The ULTIMATE tutorial: Setting up the WiFi when using the OLinuXino Micro - agi
http://www.agilart.com/blog/the-olinuxino-micro-wifi-sd-cards-farbric

======
agi
What do you think? Do you know OLinuXino - much like Raspberry Pi and the
BeagleBone but has a lot more to offer!

------
IvanDragoev
Nice! And works for me.

